# Not sure if I truly belong in here yet but Im lost.. *another question



## moomoo35 (May 10, 2011)

Hello all.

I have a 2 year old already who was born by c-section. Ive been actively trying for 10/11 months, not using protection since peanut was born although sex life wasnt that active.

Ive used cheap OPKs and never got a positive, I then started using the persona machine my friend lent me and it hasnt detected a LH surge. It does detect an increase in oestrogen however and I do have an increase in CM some months but not all. My cycles vary from 26 days to 35 days and also vary greatly in duration/quantity. 

Getting very very sick of people telling me to just relax    All my friends and family seem to be getting pregnant by accident and its like a knife being digged in every time.

Dont really know what to do... do I just carry on and hope everythings fine its just taking a bit longer or do I go to my GP for tests? I dont think Im ready to face discovering any problems but then I dont want to carry on trying if its wasting time. I also wanted a small age gap but that gap is widening fast.

x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi MOO
I think same rule applies as if no kids IE under age 35, 2yrs and over 35, 6mths before investigations, you have already done some your self so it wont hurt to go see your GP and ask him to do some  blood test and explain why you are worried. Please also read my post on here about Thyroid testing. I know i keep banging on about it, but it was my own experience and if i can save others many years of heartache & £££ then my job is done.
To make you feel better, I had 4 kids, i was going to stop there, My 4th  a DD has C.P with a   living in her. , but i still  got broody after about 7yrs so got my coil took out and once again i was PG the next month, but suffered a MC and after this i started to panic only after 3 months of trying.  I did  get PG on 4th month and also  MC that baby, it then took  9mths to get even a sniff of a BFP.  Those 9mths were hell on earth and i have a greater affinity with  women who suffer for many years with IF, i really don't know how they get through especially if they have no children, to make life worth living for.  I have had a taste since!  after suffering another 2 x MC of which took 2.5 years of trying for in between each PG,  i then also had 10 years of being in limbo and  hanging on to hope.
At the time i was suffering it was my worst nightmare and my worst life experience, but now i have come through and out the other side, i thank the universe for the lesson i was given, as now i can  help others going through, this most awful of experiences.
My reward for those  dark times is at the grand age of 51 & 53 I had DEIVF TX,  which out of only 2 attempts,  i got 3 beautiful children, a DD age 3 and 14mth old B&G twins., These children have brought so much joy into our lives and love into our home beyond belief  and  if we are going through any dark times they keep us, keep on going.
                                                      You have to be brave and strong and never give up.

Many Angel Blessings on your journey!
XX
BC
PS  I bet you think who is this   woman who is banging on.


----------



## moomoo35 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience with me. I feel like because Ive got one child already I shouldnt be so consumed with possibly not having another. I should be grateful for what Ive got. I feel guilty all the time. I stupidly thought it would happen straightaway as before I had my first child, I had perfect 28 day cycles and I only had sex once the month she was conceived. 

I did think it was 12 months before GP would offer any tests though


----------



## moomoo35 (May 10, 2011)

Ive been doing lots of reading as Im becoming a bit obsessed. Ive read high prolactin levels can impact ovulation. Im still producing breastmilk even though I havent fed my daughter for 25 months. Could this mean I have high prolactin?


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Moo
Don't feel guilty for wanting another child, you are such a thoughtful soul. Sometimes its good to be obsessed , by this you learn from your studies and are armed with info and cant be fobbed off so can speed things along a bit, also in the future you like many of the girls on FF can help others with your knowledge.
You can go to the Dr,s and have blood test done, maybe it is 12 mths for investigations, it s been a long while since the beginning of my journey so i may well have mislead you.
I think it might be normal to be still producing a little breast milk after 25mths if you feed for a few months rather than weeks, but i guess only if you look for it IE squeeze it out.  If its leaking without your input i guess thats not normal, but the only way you will be assured is by going to your GP and Telling!!!! him you would like some test done.
Sorry but here i go again, Thyroid problems can push up Prolactin levels.  I had milk when i squeezed 7 yrs after the youngest and i never even put her to the breast, pointless as the only other 2 times i did try with 2 previous babies  i failed after the second day. I mentioned this to my GP after my 1st MC at 7wks and was fobbed off, i now know 21 yrs on that this could  have been an indicator of  my problem.
Any way make appointment to go see your GP and start the ball rolling, keep us posted to how you get on.
Angel Blessings.
XX
BC


----------



## moomoo35 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Babycrazy,

I went to my GP today, she has ordered me a blood test (LH and FSH CD2-7) and my partner a semen test and once they come back she is going to refer me to the fertility clinic at my local hospital. She thinks they will want to do investigations to look for adhesions due to previous csection. I guess that would be a HSG?

x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

HI MOMOO
So glad you have started something and thanks for letting me know, ask for A THYROID function & PROLACTINE bloods at same time as others. If you got an infection after CS then that could cause some problems as well, but lets hope its something simple that can be fixed without resorting to expensive IF TX.
KEEP ME POSTED ON YOUR PROGRESS!   
Angel Blessings.
XX
BC


----------



## moomoo35 (May 10, 2011)

lh 4.4
fsh 4.3

so this is my results for cd 7 but that means nothing to me. Im waiting for my partner to do his sperm analysis before making another appointment with my GP. hes taking ages, driving me mad.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

MoMo
Those No  look good for day 7 , they should be done from day 2 to 5  well def  from day 2 and think its day 5 the latest., all this means they would be lower so your levels must be excelant they are also in comparison  Again I ask you to get your Thyroid Function done. TSH, T$ & Thyroid Antibodies.
Blessings
XX
BC


----------

